# Conde vs. Coastal vs. Chromaluxe Cases



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I've began selling iPhone cases this summer and they have been very popular. I've sold over 2500 cases now, but am getting quite a few complaints about the cases cracking. The cases are only cracking on the iPhone 4. They are cracking 99% of the time on the weakest point of the iPhone 4 case near the top edge where the volume buttons are.

Is there a difference between the Coastal and Conde iPhone 4 blank cases? I've heard there is a difference in the aluminium metal to sublimate on, but I wasn't sure if there is a difference with the cases themselves. My Conde cases have a "B" on the inside. I'm pretty sure the Chromoluxe cases are different. But are they thicker or more rigid than the Conde cases?

I've talked to my Conde rep about the cases breaking and at first he said, it's the customers. But I think I may have gotten a bad batch. But, getting at least one complaint a day is not good for business.

Can anyone offer some insight on the differences between the cases from the different companies?


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I can only pass on what Kevin at Johnson Plastic told me when I inquired about some of our cases. I do recall him mentioning that the earlier production runs of the iPhone 4 cases had a weak spot exactly where you mention.

Guess there is more to it than just your customers.

Kevin is one of the straightest shooters in this industry.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Riderz Ready said:


> I can only pass on what Kevin at Johnson Plastic told me when I inquired about some of our cases. I do recall him mentioning that the earlier production runs of the iPhone 4 cases had a weak spot exactly where you mention.
> 
> Guess there is more to it than just your customers.
> 
> Kevin is one of the straightest shooters in this industry.


Thank you. I'll contact him about his cases.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

The cases market with the B logo are from Best Sublimation
Best Sublimation Expert from China - Sublimation Blanks,Sublimation Mugs,Heat Press Machines,Photo Crystal


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

pisquee said:


> The cases market with the B logo are from Best Sublimation
> Best Sublimation Expert from China - Sublimation Blanks,Sublimation Mugs,Heat Press Machines,Photo Crystal


Thank you! I did some research and found them last night. Still waiting to hear back from my Conde rep.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Will your customers take the rubber ones instead? They're more expensive, but they'll never break. They also seem like they'd actually protect the phone.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

GordonM said:


> Will your customers take the rubber ones instead? They're more expensive, but they'll never break. They also seem like they'd actually protect the phone.


I've thought about the rubber cases, but I remember reading on here about the rubber ones and the aluminum pieces bending up off the phone. 

I may be switching over here soon. I'm still getting at least one email a day right now about cracked cases. Especially since I sold quite a bit for Christmas.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We are doing stress testing on different lots.
My best guess is that if you put the non controls side
in the case first and then snap the controls
side in second that may put a lot of stress on that
side of the case.

I am considering putting an installation note in
future shipments.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> We are doing stress testing on different lots.
> My best guess is that if you put the non controls side
> in the case first and then snap the controls
> side in second that may put a lot of stress on that
> ...


Thanks David. I've actually included a note that states to put the control sides in first, then then snap in the other side. I'm going to PM you a photo of some cases, I hope you don't mind.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Please do. Also if you could return the case
to us for closer inspection.
Send photo of case to [email protected]


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

The Conde and Coastal cases both have the "B" on them.
Now the Coastal inserts say dyesub on the back. Same as conde inserts.

So they are practically the same, if not exactly the same. they are probably from the same supplier. The actual hardness of the case was slightly varied, but it is probably due to being a different batch.

Bottom line is they really are cheap cases. I tried the chromoluxe too, and those where the worst in my opinion. The insert is nice tho.

I have tried some other generic sublimation cases that where harder and more durable, but the inserts that came with them were crap. Throwing in a coastal or conde insert didnt fit.

Products like the Sublicase may be more durable, but it is also more expensive. May give it a try later...

So it really comes down to who you want to order from.

I am currently using coastal because they have good prices and have all the other blank materials I need and I get free shipping.

Also dont have to talk to a sales person trying to upsell me a Ricoh every time I place an order, like with Conde. 

Just got to find the supplier thats right for you.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Comicsans said:


> I am currently using coastal because they have good prices and have all the other blank materials I need and I get free shipping.
> 
> Also dont have to talk to a sales person trying to upsell me a Ricoh every time I place an order, like with Conde.
> 
> Just got to find the supplier thats right for you.


I dont use coastal anymore, bad experience with quality and customer service.
Every time I place an order with Conde, my sales rep calls me to let me know, items are in stock and ready to ship (or not).
She never tried to sell another printer.
I really like their customer service.

Right now we also have many complaints about cracked cases.
I was thinking of adding a "manual" too.
Would be nice if Conde could come up with something like that, ready to print


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, I will. Should have already!


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah, the only reason I went to Coastal Supply was because Conde was out of iPhone inserts for abit. 

I dont really get why a sales rep is needed at all. I spent time on Condes website ordering all my products. Next day a rep calls and says they are out of stock or asks if I need any other supplies. Why not just integrate that into the website? Why need a sales rep to call me?

I am busy doing biz during the day, I dont have time to have someone call me everytime I place an order. I missed a call from them before, and they couldnt ship until I talked to them- Which delayed shipment by another day. 

They are called sales reps for a reason: To sell me stuff! 
Just let me place an online order like every other website, next day ship my stuff. 

All said, I will probably place an order from Conde tonight because I do like a lot of their products. They are consistant quality. Just the ordering process takes more steps than I prefer.


----------



## aperollmay (Mar 20, 2010)

Comicsans said:


> ust the ordering process takes more steps than I prefer.


I agree with everything you said! It's a pain, and I prefer coastal just because they make it so easy to place an order.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

deehoney said:


> Is there a difference between the Coastal and Conde iPhone 4 blank cases?
> ...
> Can anyone offer some insight on the differences between the cases from the different companies?


The rigid plastic cases all come from the same supplier. Our contract dye sub customers that supply their own cases ship them in from every possible supplier. The hard plastic cases from almost all of the domestic suppliers come from the same Chinese source.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

Conde_David said:


> Yes, I will. Should have already!


would this be available for download on conde.com?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes, have not completed yet.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Comicsans said:


> Yeah, the only reason I went to Coastal Supply was because Conde was out of iPhone inserts for abit.
> 
> I dont really get why a sales rep is needed at all. I spent time on Condes website ordering all my products. Next day a rep calls and says they are out of stock or asks if I need any other supplies. Why not just integrate that into the website? Why need a sales rep to call me?
> 
> ...


I email my Conde SELLS rep what I want and she sends back a email saying she got it and its on its way. If the product is out she will email me back normally to let me know or in some cases if I put in the email that I really need a certain product she will call. If I don't answer which is about 8 out of 10 times she leaves a message.
Simple, quick and pretty much hassle free and no extra steps.

I hate when a sales rep NOT doesn't call to inform me when they are out of a product. I hate getting orders in missing stuff cause its normally the stuff I needed the most and since I didn't know before hand I couldn't plan or get elsewhere so I could deliver on time.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

freebird1963 said:


> i hate when a sales rep not doesn't call to inform me when they are out of a product. I hate getting orders in missing stuff cause its normally the stuff i needed the most and since i didn't know before hand i couldn't plan or get elsewhere so i could deliver on time.


i totally agreeeeeeeeeee


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

schnulli3 said:


> I dont use coastal anymore, bad experience with quality and customer service.
> Every time I place an order with Conde, my sales rep calls me to let me know, items are in stock and ready to ship (or not).
> She never tried to sell another printer.
> I really like their customer service.
> ...


Are there any cases that don't have the crack problem? Thought about getting into phone cases, but don't want to if the product will crap out later.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

The cracking issue appears to be understood.
The case was about 2/100's of inch too small.

The tool that may those parts is being located.

We have inspected our works wide inventory
and can not find any more small covers.

It was a batch issue that rolled through
our inventory quickly.

Happy to help with any replacements.


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

What measurement should we be looking for to spot the bad covers? I don't like even one bad product going out to customers so I want to check my inventory.

How are the instructions coming along?





Conde_David said:


> The cracking issue appears to be understood.
> The case was about 2/100's of inch too small.
> 
> The tool that may those parts is being located.
> ...


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Instructions are not needed.
We greatly abused the covers and had excellent results.

If you look at the cover installed, the edge
Of the plastic is bowed slightly.

I will post a photo.


----------



## tsub67 (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't own an iphone so I can't check them that way. I assumed since you said they were 2/100's of inch off that you had a measurement.

Now instructions are not needed? Isn't it possible for someone to break a button on their phone if they put the wrong side on first? Again, I don't own an iphone but that comment was made on one of Conde's videos about the covers.

I'm guessing providing instructions is a liability concern, I've always thought it was strange that not one supplier will provide a set we can print and give to customers.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Not really.
I just could not break a case by installing it wrong.


----------



## Comicsans (Nov 7, 2012)

Have had a few more conde orders recently and they have sent the package without a call. 
Very Nice!

I am on the west coast in California and the shipment gets to me in 1 day usually. WOW!

Conde and Coastal prices are about the same up till about $350 and probably cheaper with conde after that. Not by much tho.

Did a side by side with the coastal and conde, and can say that the conde insert fits a lot better.
The coastal insert has space between the case and the insert. Conde insert there is no space.

They both use the dynasub aluminum, but I think they may be cut by different people. The coastal inserts have a bit more nicks sometimes on the edge of the aluminum. Not always, but enough to be noticeable.

Final verdict would be Conde has the better generic plastic case and insert.

Wish someone had a generic pink case tho!lol


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I talked to Coastal today. They said they use a different plastic for their cases than Conde. 

I'm still getting complaints on cracked/broken cases. It's bumming me out.


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

were you using cases from the new batch? conde said they have "removed" the flawed cases from their inventory.


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

David, which cases were having that problem anyway?


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

It was the plastic one piece.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

What's the most popular iphone 5 style of case?


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm still having issues with cracked / broken cases for the iPhone 4. I'm having a replacement / refund rate of anywhere between 5% and 10%. Is that normal?

My inventory of the bad batch is gone. So I'm still getting complaints about the new batch. 

I just worry about my reputation as a reliable and honest seller. 

Any insight would be great.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Send me a few of the broken ones.
I wonder if some are being crushed in shipping?

We are still receiving a few complains, but
it is small number.

Please keep me informed.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> Send me a few of the broken ones.
> I wonder if some are being crushed in shipping?
> 
> We are still receiving a few complains, but
> ...


David, 

I did send over a sample of the broken cases to you, but haven't heard back yet. It was about a month ago.

I'm packaging them in bubble mailers and in small boxes.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Yes I remember. We have sent them back
to the plastic's manufacturer for analysis.


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

isn't it possible that the people sending back the cracked ones are actually just dropping them? These cases are no different from the basic ones you would get in the store that will crack if you drop them a few times.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

2dolla2holla said:


> isn't it possible that the people sending back the cracked ones are actually just dropping them? These cases are no different from the basic ones you would get in the store that will crack if you drop them a few times.


I ask each customer how the cases cracked or broke. Most of them say they didn't do anything. Just broke after handling the case. A few say they have snagged them. I include instructions as well on how to insert the cases. It's just the iPhone 4's that I'm having trouble with. Most if the cases are breaking within a week or two of receiving them.


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

Thats bizarre because i use these cases for my own personal phone and they wouldn't break unless i threw them on the ground or something.


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

I use the ones from coastal though, not Conde. That might your issue


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

just as an FYI:

up until december 2012 I had sold about 15,000 cases and had 3 reports of cracked plastic cases.

Since then I am getting at LEAST one report a day.

something changed and it's not shipping or buyers habits.

I have not had a reported case of a broken white plastic case since early feb. Since then all have been black. It is slowing down with the latest batch so my fingers are crossed.

coastal and conde sell the exact same plastic cases.

does anyone know of another supplier that uses a different manufacturer/factory? coastal and conde have a B in a circle on the inside and sometimes the plastic wrap says Oker.

yay about the news today from coastal that they will be offering made in the usa cases in the future. at least an american company should be able to track down these types of issues quicker (or so I hope)>


----------



## PicTheGift (Aug 1, 2012)

Curious to see what the USA cases are like. Nice to keep it here if we can!


----------



## 2dolla2holla (Sep 8, 2011)

anyone else have problems with chromalux cases adhesive? half the time its off place or missing on a certain part of the case


----------



## casemakerbyday (Apr 15, 2013)

Anyone still having issues with the 4 plastic cases cracking? I'm now getting about 1 complaint a day also. I use Coastal, but I've ordered Conde's too and they're the same cases. I've almost determined it's from dropping. I've tried and tried to break them, and the plastic bends before it will crack off. Most of the customers say they just noticed it cracked one day :/


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

yes, I am still getting cracked cases though not as bad as when this thread first started ;(


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

2dolla2holla said:


> anyone else have problems with chromalux cases adhesive? half the time its off place or missing on a certain part of the case


Yes, it can be sloppy. You can trim off the excess, and any voids where there's no adhesive won't matter much, because the VHB adhesive they use is FAR overkill. After 24 hours your insert is part of the case, no matter what.

The best thing to do is ALWAYS complain. A small blemish on the insert that otherwise wrecks a good transfer: take a picture and have them credit you. The only way we're going to get better quality control is to demand better from our suppliers, who will in turn put pressure on the Chinese factories that make this stuff.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

casemakerbyday said:


> Anyone still having issues with the 4 plastic cases cracking? I'm now getting about 1 complaint a day also. I use Coastal, but I've ordered Conde's too and they're the same cases. I've almost determined it's from dropping. I've tried and tried to break them, and the plastic bends before it will crack off. Most of the customers say they just noticed it cracked one day :/


I only use the rubber cases. They're more expensive, but they never crack. Add a buck or two to your selling price to cover the higher price. Sell customers on the "can't crack" feature.

Coastal's price for cases can be lower than Conde's when you combine both the discount you get here when you use the forum coupon code, and free shipping, which they sometimes have for less than the $150 threshold.

For the technical aspect, I don't know what exact material they use for the plastic cases, but a plastic like PVC, ABS, or polystyrene (the most likely choices) has lower resistance to impact than to bending. The weak point on these phones has very little plastic, and there's not much room for reinforcing with gussets or ribs.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

I've also had issues with the rubber case as discussed in a thread here last year (the insert lifting up). I thought it was bad enough (about 1 out of 50 having to be replaced) until this plastic ones started breaking.

If I sold literally almost 20k with 3 broken and now have about 1 out of 25 then they changed the makeup of the plastic or something about the design that makes the plastic break more easily.


----------



## casemakerbyday (Apr 15, 2013)

mel58 said:


> I've also had issues with the rubber case as discussed in a thread here last year (the insert lifting up). I thought it was bad enough (about 1 out of 50 having to be replaced) until this plastic ones started breaking.
> 
> If I sold literally almost 20k with 3 broken and now have about 1 out of 25 then they changed the makeup of the plastic or something about the design that makes the plastic break more easily.


They both have their flaws, but overall I'm not ready to give up. I'd rather just replace a few. I"ve only had 2 complaints about the rubber corners coming up. I've had maybe 3 complaints about the white rubber staining..ugh. The plastic cases I knew were cheap from the beginning. When I first saw them, I questioned selling them. Customers love them though. Many come back again and again for the plastic cases. My broken case reports are rising fast in the past few weeks. I always have them send me a pic which I've passed several on to Coastal. Wish they would make an iPhone 4 case in the same quality as their new plastic i5 USA cases! Those are nice!!


----------



## nwindservices (Apr 4, 2012)

Has anyone had any problems with the sublimation coming off the aluminum plates after you pressed them? I get some that a thin line, like a hair, flakes off along the edge of the plate. It's not noticable until your putting a dark picture or image on them. I take the paper off and a strand along the edge will flake off. Have had it on plates from both Conde and Coastal.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

nwindservices said:


> Has anyone had any problems with the sublimation coming off the aluminum plates after you pressed them? I get some that a thin line, like a hair, flakes off along the edge of the plate.


Return those for credit. That problem may be related to using a dull die when they punch out the insert. In addition to any flaky coating bits, the edges will have a very slight curl to them -- from being deformed by the die -- and this can cause voids at the edges.

When handling the insert right after pressing be sure not to touch the edges, even with (and especially with) kevlar heat gloves. The fabric is abrasive, and the coating on the insert still very soft. I handle only by the paper, tearing it to make handles. I put the hot insert top-side up on a slab of baker's marble, to act as a heat sink. Cools down in about 10 to 15 seconds.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

conde rep here has stated they just leave on paper to cool for 10-5 sec then tear off. for me, dye coming off edges usually indicates to hot and/or too long time


----------



## nwindservices (Apr 4, 2012)

I do mine at 380 degrees for 40 seconds. They look beautiful. How long and what temp are you doing yours at?


----------

